# Unicorn SS



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DD asked for a unicorn.. so I gave her some choices.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

and a few more.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

These are really beautiful! Saving and adding some of them, definitely!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

heheh the way a couple of them came out.. reminds me of those black velvet paintings from the 70s and 80s.


----------

